# Alternative Names for Dragonborn?



## Anthtriel (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the concept, but dislike the name. Did anyone come up with an alternative?


----------



## Dragonhelm (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the original concept name was Dragonblood, which is kinda cool.  Or you could take a page from Dragonlance and call them draconians or dragonspawn.  Or you could play a draconian in Dragonlance.


----------



## Cmarco (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, you could always go with the names of any of the races they looked at as inspiration for the dragonborn. I like the name dragonborn, but here are some alternatives:

- draconians
- draconics
- dragonspawn
- dragonblood
- drakespawn
- wyrmblood
- wyrmspawn
- wyrmish (though this could be confused with the formal dragon language "auld high wyrmish") 

I dunno. That pretty much rounds out what I've got for ideas at the moment.


----------



## Tewligan (Jan 27, 2008)

Steve.


----------



## Szatany (Jan 27, 2008)

Rexlings ("descendants of kings")

T'skrang from Earthdawn is also a nice name.


----------



## Fenes (Jan 27, 2008)

Lizardfolk.


----------



## Mirtek (Jan 27, 2008)

Wyrmkin


----------



## Baron Opal (Jan 27, 2008)

Mojh


----------



## Szatany (Jan 27, 2008)

Baron Opal said:
			
		

> Mojh



good one


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 27, 2008)

Erinyes.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 27, 2008)

Gorn


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 27, 2008)

I personally (although they are dragon like) don't like including the name dragon in the title however here are some:
Dragoman (the name of a travel company my cuzzie used to work for!)
Dragonman
Dragonish
Dragoling, Dragonling

A few various language Dragon names:
Naga- already used ; Bakonawa; Yilbegan; Scultone; Lindworm; Zomok; Vere Celen; Cuelebre; Zilant; Ejderha; Evren

What I intend to use, from Balaur (Romanian for Dragon)
The Balaur. Maybe Balaurian, Balaurive, something along these lines.


----------



## Wolfspider (Jan 27, 2008)

Booblings.


----------



## italianranma (Jan 27, 2008)

colorful, scaly, toothy, wingy people (of whom some have boobs).

Edit:  Damn you Wolfspider: I was seconds too late!


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 27, 2008)

Cmarco said:
			
		

> - drakespawn




Ooooh, I kinda like that.

also:
Drakes
Drakken

and so forth


----------



## LEHaskell (Jan 27, 2008)

With apologies to Steven Brust:

D'zur


----------



## Voss (Jan 27, 2008)

Glandular-disorder Kobolds.
Dire Kobolds
Enlarged Kobolds


(Well, the odd dragon-like Kobolds of 3e, anyway).


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 27, 2008)

Drakes just don't work for me...
male duck = drake


----------



## Szatany (Jan 27, 2008)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I kinda like that.
> 
> also:
> Drakes
> ...




drakkar(s)


----------



## Klaus (Jan 27, 2008)

Dragonkin. It's a name with some tradition in D&D already.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 27, 2008)

Dragling or drekspawn.


----------



## The Ubbergeek (Jan 27, 2008)

Drakkhen?


----------



## Rpgraccoon (Jan 27, 2008)

Breastlizards
Wizardsbabies
Dragonrace499

lol...


----------



## Lhorgrim (Jan 27, 2008)

Yuan ti?

Grung?

Ingundi?


----------



## Cadfan (Jan 27, 2008)

You could also use the stats, change the background concept, and call them half dragons.


----------



## Lurks-no-More (Jan 27, 2008)

Dragonewts.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Jan 27, 2008)

Lurks-no-More said:
			
		

> Dragonewts.




That could work, especially if you rename halflings as Durulz.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jan 27, 2008)

Bangaa.


----------



## LoneWolf23 (Jan 27, 2008)

The Draco.  Used as Singular or Plural.


----------



## Gargoyle (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in favor of several names for them, and I'm thinking of this for my campaign:

Dragonborn - Their formal name, and how most educated people refer to them. 

Dragon-men - Commoners tend to have a simplistic view of things and some call them this...but it's not considered a disparaging term in most contexts.  

Drakken - An alternate name, used perhaps by a culture from a different continent than the main campaign.  

Coldbloods  - This could be a disparaging nickname, used by those who distrust them. 

Dragon-men actually is growing on me as the most common term.  It's kind of dumb, but at the same time I can easily imagine humans, dwarves, etc calling them that, as it is certainly a good description, and no more intrinsically disparaging than "halfling".


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jan 27, 2008)

Well in my first-game, there won't be any Dragonborn.

However, in another game I plan to do, where it is somewhat based off Ancient Egypt, Africa, Middle-East, Souther Spain. I plan on calling the Dragonborn = Atummans.

Since the Egyptian primeval God, Atum who created the world has lizard and snake as his symbols: easily turned into dragons, and bulls and lions: shows the might and power of the Dragonborn.


----------



## Cam Banks (Jan 27, 2008)

Scarran? The lizardy bad guys from Farscape, right?

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## The Ubbergeek (Jan 27, 2008)

Scions of Tiamat/Bahamut?

Lung' Han?

Ryujin?  Tatsujin?


----------



## shadewest (Jan 28, 2008)

They call themselves "herpetians".  Sages call them "dragonborn", though this is inaccurate.  Most people just call them "scales", though some of them consider this derogatory.


----------



## Storminator (Jan 28, 2008)

Scaly devils! (grab your torch and pitchfork!)

PS


----------



## Masquerade (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll probably call them Dracons, à la Wizardry.


----------



## Xethreau (Jan 28, 2008)

In a similar discussion on the Wizards forums, I heard the very interesting name "Gendrak," which is derived from the Greek for "Kin" and "Dragon."  It isn't as hokey as "dragonborn," and it even sounds draconic.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 28, 2008)

Scaled Ones

Drake-bloods

Wyrmlings

Wyrmkin

I don't think these have been covered yet 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Gundark (Jan 28, 2008)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Drakken




Sold!!!   

I am wanting to make a Iron Kingdoms 4e game. I have some players who want to play a dragonborn. People familiar with the setting know why this is difficult at best. It would help me to ditch the name Dragonborn.


----------



## Simm (Jan 28, 2008)

Arkhosian

In the same vein tieflings could be Turathian, Turathans, Baelans or, my favorite, Baelings.


----------



## Fenes (Jan 28, 2008)

Pervects (from Asprin's MYTH series).


----------



## ZombieRoboNinja (Jan 28, 2008)

Bangaa?
Iksar?
Krogans?


----------



## Voss (Jan 28, 2008)

shadewest said:
			
		

> They call themselves "herpetians".  Sages call them "dragonborn", though this is inaccurate.  Most people just call them "scales", though some of them consider this derogatory.




Um?  As in 'those who spread herpes'?
A bit disturbing...


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Jan 28, 2008)

Draken (pronounced DRAE-ken)


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2008)

Bahamians. Pun fully intended.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Jan 28, 2008)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Dragonkin. It's a name with some tradition in D&D already.




I like that, but the internet has ruined everything which ends in -kin for me.


----------



## Rpgraccoon (Jan 28, 2008)

Drakmell -


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jan 28, 2008)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Drakken



Looks too much like "Dokken."


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 28, 2008)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> Looks too much like "Dokken."



In keeping with the 4e theme of MORE ROCK, LESS TALK.


----------



## hopeless (Jan 28, 2008)

*A dragonborn by any other name*

Well draconians work fine if you want to explain their link to Tiamat but in the realms wouldn't Saurials do?

You know Dragonbait's people from Curse of the Azure Bonds and so on.

Still it beats Dragonite which is what the race was called in the anime series "Angel Links" which was introduced in "Outlaw Star" as Saurials so who knows.

Still anything would be better than Dragonborn it just sounds like an excuse to claim they came up with it in the first place which they certainly didn't.

That claim is probably somewhere in the Council of Wyrms for all i know!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 29, 2008)

Depending on your campaign & sense of humor...

Unas
Sleestack
Dire Gecko
Dire Goanna
Tuatarians
Phrynosomans
Molochians
Komodans
Gojirans
Rodanians

and just possibly, Masssssssterssssss

And if I ever get to play one, I'll name him Juan T.  He'll wear lots of gold chains, too, as he pities the fools.


----------



## Rpgraccoon (Jan 29, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> if I ever get to play one, I'll name him Juan T.  He'll wear lots of gold chains, too, as he pities the fools.




Dragonborn, Dragonblood, Wizardsbabies, Drakmell, etc... "The new gnomes" comic relief for the masses.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 29, 2008)

What about Saurians?

cheers,
--N


----------



## The Ubbergeek (Jan 29, 2008)

Rpgraccoon said:
			
		

> Dragonborn, Dragonblood, Wizardsbabies, Drakmell, etc... "The new gnomes" comic relief for the masses.




Considering their built and seriousness, I would not say punny nicknames in their faces 


Make one wonder..... What's the names for the dragon race(s) in Tolkien's made up languages? Perhaps there is ideas there.


----------



## Zarithar (Jan 29, 2008)

Rpgraccoon said:
			
		

> Breastlizards
> Wizardsbabies
> Dragonrace499
> 
> lol...




Dragonrace499... I lol'd   

Hmm how about:

*Iksar* or *Sarnak * 

Eh...nevermind!


----------



## CAFRedblade (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm thinking of using 
Arkasa, Arkasan
based off the name of the lost empire
in the fluff, Arkosia.


----------



## Emil (Jan 29, 2008)

Szatany said:
			
		

> drakkar(s)



would that make a black dragonborn a Drakkar Noir?  




			
				The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> Make one wonder..... What's the names for the dragon race(s) in Tolkien's made up languages? Perhaps there is ideas there.



Sindarin - thlug (?)
Quenya - lócë (this is actually a stem used with various prefices to denote dragon type)


----------



## Klaus (Jan 29, 2008)

Emil said:
			
		

> would that make a black dragonborn a Drakkar Noir?




The nicest-smelling PC race ever!


----------



## Guild Goodknife (Jan 29, 2008)

On a side note:
I was thinking about how they would translate Dragonborn into german and the only thing I could think of was "Drachen Kind" (which is german for Dragonchild) The direct tranlation for Dragonborn would be something like "Drachen Geborene" but that sounds rather tacky in german...


----------

